# Swedish Pipe Tobacco



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Anyone know if there's any Swedish or Euopean tobacco that could be hard to get online that I should have my new friend try to get for me?


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

Just ask for chocolate, It's easy to get most any tobacco here. My problem is I don't know what I like yet.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Three Nuns comes to mind. I honestly don't know how good it is, though...I have a tin in the cellar but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

I believe they still sell Bell's Three Nuns inEurope, but I understand it's a slightly different blend (made by Orlick now) than the original. That's why my tin is still sealed.  I saw a posting that said Peter Heinrichs Curly is closer to the old Three Nuns than the newer blend is.


----------



## Locksmith (May 31, 2012)

I'll try to have a look around too, not as many tobacco shops around here but I know a couple which seem pretty decent. Any thing you are loooking for inparticular?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I have heard of a brand called Blanding by Match, I think, that is a blend of three or four non-cased tobacco.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

are you confusing swedish snus for pipe tobacco. As far as I know most of the major blenders are in Denmark, and Germany. what I suggested he should send you Capstan which you can't get here, blue tin. its a navy flake. 3 nuns if the tin says bells and not orlik. Otherwise get the german blend that available online
troy


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

These
Synjeco's Pipe Smoker's Haven


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

They also have Cannon Plug, which is rare here. That's one I'd want! Want to make that Ennerdale green with envy. :mrgreen: Oh...it's green already, isn't it? ainkiller:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Swedish Match - Greve Gilbert Hamiltons Blandning pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## Locksmith (May 31, 2012)

You can also go on a site called brobergs (with .se not .com) 

Prices are pretty high but you can see what we have over here.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Great, that should be enough to get me started. Was hoping to find something cool from my new friend in Sweden.


----------



## Extreme (Jan 8, 2011)

Pipe tobacco in Sweden and DK has almost 75% of surplus tax, so it would be very expensive if compared to U.S. prices, though there are'nt much blends that cannot be bought in the US. 
I'be been inboth SW and DK last month and was almost impossible to buy anything, imagine that a tin of Orlik Bulls eye flake cost me almost 25 USD!!!.

What u can get thats not available for us is Capstan, Three nuns(orlik), many variant of Orlik blends, MyOwn blends.

Good luck! =)

Nick


----------



## Freshlillemor (Aug 2, 2012)

There's not too much and with what you're paying, it's not worth it. The only one I'd recommend is Capstan blue, one of my favorite virginia flakes.


----------

